# Hamilton beach sand safe?



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

I picked up some beautiful sand at a Hamilton beach about half a year ago. Sifted, boiled and baked it dry to sterilize. It contains tiny shell pieces (not sharp) so it raises pH. I thought it'd be perfect for my Julidochromis grow-out tank. Now I'm starting to wonder: with all those factories in Hamilton harbour, how likely is it that the sand contains heavy metals? Any thoughts?


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

I would use it, don’t see any harm to it since you baked it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Baked/sterilized +1
Shells = possible bonus
-if- it had/has heavy metals in it, you should be able to use either water conditioner or a binding agent like some nitrite reducers; to capture the remnants and allow them to be carried away either when setting up the tank, or doing another rinse in buckets. Just make sure to put some filter floss as a pre-filter, or use a water polisher with the same; to circulate the water through while stirring it up. It may take a few sullied wads of floss, or a few smaller batches of rinsing; to do so if the sand particulates are very fine.

I don't imagine there should be anything enough for concern without doing so but as well you can never be too careful either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks for the tips! I was getting worried because my Julies are very inactive and growing really slowly. I also added three oto cats to the tank about two weeks ago. The first few days they stuck to the sides of the tank but now they just lie around on the substrate. So I was beginning to suspect that my fish have metal poisoning from the sand! 

But maybe it's water quality that's the issue... I've read that a 20 gallon tank is big enough for an adult pair of Julies and AqAdvisor says I have more than enough filtration capacity but in reality these fish poop so much I can't keep up with the cleaning even with two water changes per week! I hope to move them to a 30 gallon soon. Good to know I can still use this sand in the new set-up.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have used it. I only washed it good with bleach and then rinse it good several times. Add a bit of Prime to make sure you get all the bleach out.
Grows crypts great.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree with the above post. Bleach will sterilize and burn off organics, which baking won't do. It is also much easier. I have used sand and gravel from the lake shore here with no issues.


----------

